

How To Read Technical Books - thecooluser
http://meteortips.com/read-technical-books/

======
cordite
Recently read SOA Patterns. It seems like my pattern is to read for about
30-40 minute segments and then nap. Usually I only do 2, 3, or if I'm lucky, 4
segments in a day. Plane rides generally go without the napping.

I do not know how this affects my recall of the content, but I do think I can
appreciate the material.

Like the article suggests, "Write about it. You only understand something when
you can teach it." After writing, I believe my long term recall is better.

